# How to brace a broken toe?



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Found a young pigeon walking with its wings. There's a very fresh gash near one back toe. Lots of swelling and bruising.

The bird's throat is clear, the bird is very spunky/alert, and is now napping a bit in his cage. I cleaned the wound and noticed the back toe feels 'loose', as though dislocated or has a snapped tendon. The rest of the foot is currently too swollen to get a 'feel' for what else may be wrong.

My question is: how do I brace the toe in order for everything to heal as well as it can. Also: would it be best to administer Tripple Sulfa or Amoxycillin?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

DanceBiscuit, you can use a piece of thin, strong cardboard to cut out a "shoe" in the shape of the foot and tape the toes down. I myself would use the Triple-Sulfa, as it will cover for cocci as well, were the Amoxicillin will not. Will need some photos of recent droppings. How's the weight, throat/mouth area pink and clear?

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Karyn,

Tripple Sulfa was administered. Throat/mouth area pink and clear, crop had food in it when he was picked up, and is looking/feeling well fed. Like I said, I think I caught him hours from the initial injury.

I also taped the foot up loosely, and will rewrap it more snugly once the swelling has gone down some.

here's the poop, as I wrapped the foot he pooped out a slightly larger one, but similar in colour/texture


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB,


Yeahhhh...a comfortable, maybe raised in the middle so the Toe-Thumb is lower, padded 'Shoe' would be the thing to do.


His expression appears ot be one of "Gee, I'm glad this guy is helping me out with my Foot-thing, seems like a cool scene...but, there is sure a lot of all-at-once new experiences going on here!"


I would guess he got his Foot caught in something and hurt it wrenching himself free.



Phil
Lv


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

That would definitely make the most sense. I found the injury puzzling. Ya, the little guy is doing quite well, resting in a cage in full view of the others, and ate/drank. Hates to be held to be tended to(of course) but doesn't take long for him to relax in his cage.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Now that I think about this some more...as long as his Thumb is not getting bent under his Foot, it can just be left alone...

Maybe a Heating Pad in case warmth would feel good on it as he lays down.


He hurt his whole Leg I am sure...which is why he is not wanting to walk on it...so, for now, he will be content to lay down as much as possible, and having feed and water bowls close in for easy reach.


So, Heating pad maybe, set to it is only under 'that' Leg-Foot...softly rolled Cloths bent into a "U"...would probably be enough and a lot more comfy for him than trying to lay down on a 'Shoe'.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's an update: Birdie is doing well, healthy appetite, good behaviour. The gash on the back of his leg is healing up(in retrospect, I didn't take a picture, I've been putting antibiotic Ointment on it) and been giving him tripple sulfa suspension.

The bruising has gone down, but no weight is being put on the foot. I think the tarsals/small bones of the foot might be mangled, so there's still pain and I don't know how much control he has of the foot.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Those little Carpal or Foot Bones are hard to hurt...though the connective Tissued joinng them, can be injured...a pulled/tension-strained Tendon can take weeks to resolve to where the limb would be used lightly even...


I pulled a Tendon in my Arm once and by golly if it was not Months before things were half way good again...eeeeeesh!!!


My advice? For all Birds and people-creatures?


Don't pull/over-strain a Tendon...


Lol...


Anyway, I would just expect five or six weeks for this to resolve...and, if it resolved sooner, great! But, it is likely that kind of thing going on here - a pulled Tendon, and, those take t-i-m-e...often lots of time to resolve.


----------

